# Victor Davis Hanson on the Middle East



## tomahawk6 (29 Apr 2006)

http://victorhanson.com/articles/hanson042806.html

Another great VDH article about the changes to the middle east that are being wrought by our presence in Iraq. The winds of change are blowing through the middle east and those that want the status quo don't like it.


----------

